

New 'Carrot Dating' app accused of sexism and prostitution - ramisms
http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/the-stream/the-stream-officialblog/2013/10/21/new-carrot-datingappaccusedofsexismandprostitution.html

======
c0deporn
This would be a great way to entertain yourself by bribing with random and
weird objects such as a day old onion bagel.

